# Itsy Bitsy, Teenie Weenie, Yellow Fuzzy Baby Pijjie...



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got a call yesterday from a friend, who had a friend that brought him an orphan. Little guy weighs 80 grams but the feathering looks like he should be a lot older:










Got him home and weighed him first, then fed him straight away. Saw some slight canker down the throat and did a quickie choanal/throat swab--Trichomonads, and a bunch of 'em. Here's a film:

http://pets.webshots.com/video/3077567520073664377xxdgoP?vhost=pets

They were having a cocktail party! You can see a couple of them moving pretty well just up a tad and to the right of center, while another one is just a bit down and to the left of center--he's pushing against the glass and not really going anywhere. There are others in the movie, but they're "extras" and not getting billed in the credits. If you look very carefully with your Franklins on, you might see occasional shadows of the flagellae (whips) that they use to move with--they're generally seen on the trailing end of the bug with respect to its motion.

Anyhow, I gave him some Metronidazole last night and I don't see any canker deposits today. He doesn't stand up, doesn't move much at all, seems aware and doesn't squeak or make any other noises. He will nuzzle a little bit. He just looks awfully tiny. He weighed 94 before I fed him again around lunchtime (three meals later and enough poop to know it's going through).

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Got a call yesterday from a friend, who had a friend that brought him an orphan. Little guy weighs 80 grams but the feathering looks like he should be a lot older:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh how sweet!! Where did it come from? Any ideas?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those little round things dancing around are what you're looking for? Cool.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh how sweet!! Where did it come from? Any ideas?


No idea.



Lovebirds said:


> Those little round things dancing around are what you're looking for? Cool.


They're kinda' leaf-shaped (like an elm leaf). You can see a picture here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichomonad

You mostly see them by their movement because a lot of things can be in a position that approximates the shape. It doesn't take that much scope or ability to find them, though, seeing as how it's a real easy test. You can swab, smear and see in under a minute if you're in a hurry. It's more difficult if there aren't any because then you have to take real time to scan the slide.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, I am thrilled for you! I know you don't often get in babies and this must be a real treat. Wow, 80 grams is very tiny. I agree that he looks older than his weight but he is sooooo cute.

You know, I have seen stuff in the microscope at the vet's office but never trichomonads. They sure were vigorous little devils and just think of the damage they can do to our babies. I was surprised at their shape. To me, they looked kinda square. There is something moving in the upper left that was different in shape to me. It was wiggling a bit too.

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the video. 

Have you named it?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the video.
> 
> *Have you named it?*


The video? Hadn't thought to, but just for you I'll give it a shot... 

"Tipsy Trich Trollops Turnin' Tricks!"

How's that?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling little one, Pidgey! The video of the trich is much appreciated! I'm sure your little charge will be feeling better very soon.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> The video? Hadn't thought to, but just for you I'll give it a shot...
> 
> "Tipsy Trich Trollops Turnin' Tricks!"
> 
> ...


Smart Aleck!

Ok, if I can pick a "name" or whatever from your 5 words (BTW. brilliant ) then it would be Tipsy. You don't want to name a sweet little baby Trollops.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Smart Aleck!
> 
> Ok, if I can pick a "name" or whatever from your 5 words (BTW. brilliant ) then it would be Tipsy. You don't want to name a sweet little baby Trollops.


Oh, you mean the pigeon!

Sorry.

The fellow had already named him "Walter", after an actor.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Walter Matthau?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> The video of the trich is much appreciated!


I agree, that was pretty interesting and creepy.

Walter sounds like a great name for this little guy and I hope he does very well.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Walter Pidgeon

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Walter Pidgeon
> 
> Pidgey




I know...

I was just being playful...


Lol...



I have one who is very small also...he's a month or more now past fledgling, so he is in free fly...but 'small', really small...and very cute of course.



I wonder if anyone had ever bred 'miniature' Pigeons?



Phil
l v


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

There are some tiny breeds, like Figueritas, but that's a very tiny feral. Looks the size of a dove. Salmonella can stunt them, but I wouldn't expect him to look as good as he does (or have survived this long) if he had it. Best of luck with him, Pidgey. He's a very fortunate bird to wind up in your care.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That bird reminds of me of Dory. She was tiny like that. Still is tiny. Her baby is as big as she is and it's only 1 month old.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Pidgey,
What a cutie, and I bet he won't bite like a weiner dog either. Jusr what you need to calm your nerves
So, did you ever look at your cookbook? Did you ever figure out how to cook a yankee, because I sure know how ro "roast" a JohnnyReb.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I see that (roasting).

Yes, I did, but until Lin gets back, I'm afraid it's PB&J sandwiches and raisin bran for me.

Pidgey the Less Portly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pidgey,

How is this little guy doing today? Is he eating, pooping OK? He is simply adorable. I sure hope he makes it. 

Those pictures of the trich were excellent. Thanks for posting them.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Welcome. I knew when I saw the pack of 'em dancing under my gaze with no shame whatsoever that I had to get 'em on film (okay, digital... ). He's pooping fine and he doesn't have a choice on the eating as I'm tubing him. It looks like he's going to be okay but I'll feel alot better if he grows a bunch in the next few days.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little sweety.....I'm glad he is in your capable hands, he will surely show signs of advancement...any day now!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This morning's weigh-in after some serious overnight pooping: 108 grams.

Poop, but still not a peep. If she hadn't been already been named "Walter", I'da' gone for "Little Nopeep"

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, weight sure is better and I'm glad to hear he is pooping well.

About the peeping - have you tried putting him near an older pigeon? Sometimes the very young we get in are slow to peep but if they see an adult they start peeping and wing wagging.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> This morning's weigh-in after some serious overnight pooping: 108 grams.
> 
> Poop, but still not a peep. If she hadn't been already been named "Walter", I'da' gone for "Little Nopeep"
> 
> Pidgey


"little noppeep"...lol....that is so much better than Walter


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AHHHH, I see the "Guardian of Broken Pigeons" is still alive and very well - despite having a "famine" problem! Man does not live by PB&J and raisin bran alone, y'know...especially since you aren't exactly tiny! (btw, I mean than in the NICEST WAY...as in HEIGHT) 

Actually, I like the name Walter, especially if you have a little _boy!_ IF a hen, welllll, hmmmmm...

Speaking of "sound," Gimie is STILL a quiet pij except when she(?) gets into it with Dom - then they sound the same and she grabs him by his short feathers and hangs on! She's gonna snatch him bald headed one of these days!

Also, Aussie never said a word as long as she(again ?) was with me, except to grunt and growl at me when I invaded her space.

There are talkers (Dom "talks" with the BEST of 'em!! ) and the quiet ones! 

Wishing all the best for your little one, Pidgey! I'm sure Walter will do just GREAT!

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> "little noppeep"...lol....that is so much better than Walter


Hey!


I have a rescue and if he makes it, will be unreleasable and I plan on naming him Walter.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

A sweet and funny-looking little guy - like all of them at that age...

Good luck with him: I'll bet once he starts 'talking' he'll start displaying lots of personality...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I got one (1) peep this morning. I tried coaxing another out but to no avail.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww Pidge "Walter Little Nopeep" is a wee lil cutie! Glad to hear you finally got at least one peep out of him though. I'm sure he will do wonderful with you caring for him - the weight gain is certainly a good sign.

Thanks for posting that film - I haven't even glanced through a microscope since highschool  so was a "treat" for me.

Good luck for continued success with Walter 



mr squeaks said:


> Man does not live by PB&J and raisin bran alone, y'know...


That is very true Shi - sage advice you've given to Pidgey here. 

Pidgey - Man also needs cheeseburgers


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Amen, Dez.... AAAA-men!

Pidgey


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, that is REALLY awsome..the film that is.

The little one is so CUTE!
I'm sure it will turn into a beautiful pigeon with your help Pidgey. It's in good hands.

-Hilly


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to see how everything was going with little "Walter Little Nopeep"?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he was about 117 this morning and I got one (1) more peep today. Didn't get anything yesterday, so felt kinda' sad, but today's made up for it (and the day ain't over yet... ). Walter's a funny little thing--will stare up at you and seems extremely aware but so quiet. Loves to sit in your hand.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Pidgey  Walter sure sounds adorable! Pretty good weight gain too for only a few days. I bet you do get another peep before the end of the day too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Well, he was about 117 this morning and I got one (1) more peep today. Didn't get anything yesterday, so felt kinda' sad, but today's made up for it (and the day ain't over yet... ). Walter's a funny little thing--will stare up at you and seems extremely aware but so quiet. Loves to sit in your hand.
> 
> Pidgey


Im sensing an attachment is brewing...Walter is a tiny heart steeler.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Awwww Pidge "Walter Little Nopeep" is a wee lil cutie! Glad to hear you finally got at least one peep out of him though. I'm sure he will do wonderful with you caring for him - the weight gain is certainly a good sign.
> 
> Thanks for posting that film - I haven't even glanced through a microscope since highschool  so was a "treat" for me.
> 
> ...



*Amen, Dez.... AAAA-men!

Pidgey*


AHA! NOW the truth comes out! Pidgey eats CHEESEBURGERS TOO!! No wonder he is able to care for the wee ones! No starvation here! 

Keep it up, Pidgey and you will be as big around as you are tall! PB&J plus Raisin Bran...HA!

Hugs and Scritches to Walter...Pidgey is too big around to hug!

Lin is gonna have her work cut out for her - getting you back in shape! The shame of it all! Here we thought you were wastin' away to a shadow of your former self...NOT!

Shi
The Shocked


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Hugs and Scritches to Walter...Pidgey is too big around to hug!


What ... no scritches either? Poor Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> *What ... no scritches either? Poor Pidgey*


Nope...that'll teach him to tell the truth, the WHOLE truth and nothin' BUT the truth.

He was fishing for sympathy and had us ALL fooled. AND, out of all of us, it's most dangerous to fool a Scorpio! 

Love and Hugs to YOU, Dez...Pidgey will have to earn his back!

Shi
(It's not nice to fool Mother Scorpio!)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No skritchers?

Dang.

Walter's standing at least. He's still pretty slow on the weight gain but plenty of food's going through him. It never rains, but it pours though: I got two more on Friday late from the vet--a pair of orphans who are quite a bit bigger than Walter. I decided that they were big enough to easily wean even though they're smaller than you'd normally do that. One's bigger (Bawlin') and one's smaller (Squawlin'). I kept working with them and a small cup of seeds (they were still full of seeds when I picked them up at the vet) over the course of the next 24 hours and finally got them to trying it. Squawlin's hilarious--when she got it, she just stuck her whole beak in the cup and literally GOBBLED beaksful of the stuff. You'd see her occasionally come up for air with milo falling out of all sides. Now I know how they end up so full so quickly when their parents are feeding them.

Bawlin's bigger and does it seed by seed in the normal way--more dignified. That is, right up until Squawlin' gets in and hogs the little cup doggone near emptying it in the process--then Bawlin' throws away the manners and gets with it, too. They're hilarious. 

In the past, I'd have Kayteed them out for another two weeks before even trying to wean them but I just got through doing the same thing with Einstein and he did absolutely great.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How absolutely hysterical, Pidgey! 

I sure hear you about the glutton! While Marlin Darlin' was like that with the Kaytee, he's calmed down, _somewhat_, while eating seeds!!

Glad to hear they are doing so well, including Walter!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL (you just earned 'em back!) 

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great names for the new babies, Pidgey! Glad they caught onto the seeds so quickly and easily.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, you may take the prize with coming up with the best names ever - who would have thunk - Squwlin and Bawlin......


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, actually I've had to rename them. I've _never_ seen pigeons eat like this... before. It's frightening! You don't want to get your fingers in the way. I was watching them for awhile as they ate and decided that they more deserved names like "Greedicus" and "Gluttonia".

For about 17 seconds...

...when I realized that the pair of them had reduced a two-tablespoon bowl full of seeds down to nothing and I had to refill it.

Their names are now: "Famine & Pestilence"

They will NOT be "released"...

They will be "unleashed" upon the earth.

And, frankly...

...I'm not sure we're gonna' make it.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Almost forgot... it's not all bad news: Walter is finally peeping plenty (although it's more of a very high-pitched chirping sound--nowhere near normal for a squeaker) and beginning to pump his shoulders when you handle him. For a long time, he had a fairly dark-blood color about him where they're normally much lighter and his respiration rate was unusually high. There's probably no way that he's not going to be a runt, but we'll take it if that's the best we can do.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Well, actually I've had to rename them. I've _never_ seen pigeons eat like this... before. It's frightening! You don't want to get your fingers in the way. I was watching them for awhile as they ate and decided that they more deserved names like "Greedicus" and "Gluttonia".
> 
> For about 17 seconds...
> 
> ...


I'm laughing out loud over the new names and your future plans for them!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Pidgey, I don't like those new names. You can't stick them with names like that - you will mark them psychologically for life!  

When we took in all those babies from the crack house, we had a few that ate like that - never saw anything like it and they were very small too. Sure makes it easier on the caregiver.

Glad to hear Walter Pigeon is now peeping some. I always worry when they go so long without talking to us.

On the names, lol, I hope this is taken in the spirit it is intended....when I was a sweet young thing, I think a junior in high school at my first part-time job, I worked with a lady (and I say that loosely but affectionately) I asked her if she had any children. She told me she had twin girls and their names were Ciphilis and Gunora (or however you would spell them but phonetically that is about how they sounded.). Anyhow, I was so naive that I believed her. I don't think I had ever heard of VD back then.  She never told me differently but another worker did. Good thing I had a sense of humor.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've been around pigeons long enough to recognize that some personalities "make it on the outside" and others don't. I'm not the least bit worried about these two--it's just everyone else that concerns me. I'm not even sure that a hawk that's stupid enough to come down on one of these guys would survive...

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Updated pics, please.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, I'll try to get to it later... it's getting to be a real busy life, dang it!

I was just looking out the kitchen window to the hottub cover where my locals were eating when they scattered and a Cooper's thumped down right in the middle hard. And I mean THUMPED. He didn't get anybody and I ran outside to see him flying off kinda' clumsily. Energetically, but still not quite right. First time I've seen one in several months. I'd just had Einstein out there, too. Einstein uncharacteristically wanted back in--usually he gets with the others for the day and I don't see him again until evening. Maybe Einstein's... uhh... smarter than I thought!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Walter should be at or over 200 grams for his pre-breakfast weight tomorrow and his pin feathers are finally coming in (he must be near a month old now, given that I've had him for three weeks now).

Famine & Pestilence are doing just fine. Between the two of them, they go through a pound of food a day and a quart of water.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Walter should be at or over 200 grams for his pre-breakfast weight tomorrow and his pin feathers are finally coming in (he must be near a month old now, given that I've had him for three weeks now).
> 
> Famine & Pestilence are doing just fine. Between the two of them, they go through a pound of food a day and a quart of water.
> 
> Pidgey


Whoa! You gotta post some pics of F & P .. they've got to be whoppers 

Continued good luck and good health to little Walter .. a new picture wouldn't hurt here either! 

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Pidgey! How are you these days? Busy as usual i see! That sure is cool, the video. How are all the other birds doing? Also, i am really wondering about 2 in particular birds.....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Way too busy to actually enjoy life--I'm just hopin' at this point to get some good sleep when it's all over. Tell you this much: I ain't havin' the cell phone buried with me--I'm gonna' have all my calls routed to an answering service.

I guess I'll tell more about your two birds on their thread.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hasn't gotten any easier (Life) since the last time I posted on this thread.

Oh, well, little Walter's got crappy feathers but I think he's going to make an okay pigeon after all is said and done.

Famine and Pestilence have graduated to the loft where they got a lesson in drinking from the loft waterers this evening.

Pidgey


----------

